# Copper premieres on Sunday August 19th



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

"Copper" BBC America's first original scripted program will premiere at 10pm ET Sunday August 19th on BBC America. Channel 264 on DirecTV.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_(TV_series)

http://www.bbcamerica.com/copper/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, it's on the dbstalk calendar.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hope they don't screw the timer up like 90% of everything else that premieres on BBCA, my DVR will catch the first few episodes then they all come in as repeats and I miss them.

Think there was a behind the scenes of the show or something the other day.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Watched the premier of Copper and it was OK. It wasn't spectacular, but a decent watch. I'll try it again, next week, and see if it grows on me. Since it was a show using the time period of the Civil War, I hope they actually use some of the historic events, surrounding that time period. We'll see.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good! I'd definetly recommend it!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Dark, moody, can't tell the guys apart, hard to find characters to like. Boring plotline. Depressing world. I give it a fair at best. I'll watch it, just because there's no Mad Men or Hell on Wheels on now. It's a real Summertime drama drought so marginal stuff like Coppers gets a second look.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hell On Wheels is on right now 9pm ET on Sunday on AMC. Unless you have Dish. I think they dropped AMC but it's on channel 254 on DirecTV.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are just replays of the old HOW stuff, right? Not new shows.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell on wheels started the NEW EPISODES for season two 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

You can watch the first episode of the new season on the computer at http://www.amctv.com/shows/hell-on-wheels

Episode two repeats at 8am EDT tomorrow morning.

Episode three is is on at 9pm EDT tomorrow night.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy cow, thanks guys! How did they slip that in on me? And in August of all times???


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, liking Hell On Wheels. Pretty dark and gruesome. Copper, episode 2 is OK, but I wouldn't put it on par with Hell On Wheels.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

OK, watched part of Copper, episode 3. They kind of lost me, being a very slow and prodding drama. So I've scratched it off of my list for what to watch, on Sunday nights.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*BBC AMERICA RENEWS "COPPER" AHEAD OF SUNDAY'S SEASON ONE FINALE*



> BBC AMERICA's first original scripted series and the channel's highest-rated drama ever re-commissioned from Cineflix Studios
> 
> New York - BBC AMERICA has renewed its first original scripted series, _COPPER_, for a second season . . . .


*SOURCE*


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Really wanted to like Copper, but it's dark, claustrophobic, depressing, and hard to distinguish characters or find any to like. It lost me. Also don't think it had particularly good writing involved. 2nd tier creative, same as Tudor and The Borgias. Dialog, plots, character delineation just not up to snuff.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I really like Copper and am glad that BBC America renewed it for season 2.

On a related note, I am guessing that Law & Order:UK is done as nobody discusses the show and my repeated inquiries to BBC America go answered.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

According to the Wikipedia article, it was renewed. Goes into production next month.


----------



## juniorforce (Feb 19, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Really wanted to like Copper, but it's dark, claustrophobic, depressing, and hard to distinguish characters or find any to like. It lost me. Also don't think it had particularly good writing involved. 2nd tier creative, same as Tudor and The Borgias. Dialog, plots, character delineation just not up to snuff.


Wow! Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> On a related note, I am guessing that Law & Order:UK is done as nobody discusses the show and my repeated inquiries to BBC America go answered.


Law & Order UK is still running. Check out this Wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_&_Order:_UK


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing new Copper episodes (summer 2013) and Law & Order:UK (whenever)...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I liked Copper. It took a bit to get going, but definitely improved. There were some twists and moments that I didn't expect at all. And, yes, it is dark, but with the topics the show is about, it really couldn't be any other way.

As for likable characters, each character is definitely flawed in some way, which is actually nice to see.

- Merg


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

One problem early on was, at least to me, I couldn't distinguish between at least 3 characters. Corky, the other Detective who disappears and the rich friend all looked alike especially in the darkly filmed scenes. Probably took me 3-4 ep's to get the two detectives figured out.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah. I had that issue too. Corky and Francis were a little hard to distinguish in the earlier episodes.

- Merg


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

We just watched the last 5 episodes back-to-back (hey, gotta do SOMEthing during the hurricane) and are very much looking forward to the next season.


----------

